# 1996 nissan hardbody problem accelerating



## johnboy26 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey gang newbie here i just fgot done rebuilding my engine new bottom end block pistons crank i got every thing together when i start it it silky smooth at idle but when i go to give it gas once it hit 3500 rpm it dies down till i let off the gas then it comes back to normal till it hit s 3500 rpm again and same thing .there is always a loud noise from the throttle body when it happens and a noticable power drop but. it is strong till it hits 3500 rpm then it does it every time iv used alldata to double check the vacume hoses and to my knowledge the hoses are right it has a k n airfilter and aftermarket grounding kit which was on the truck when it was running fine .... any info on this would be greatly helpful and apperciated as this has me stumped to know end 

john


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like a bad MAF.


----------



## cajunlte (Sep 22, 2012)

Was this ever resolved? I seem to be having the same issue, but can't figure it out since no codes are being generated.


----------

